# Ghost in the Shell: Filmkritik zu Rupert Sanders Sci-Fi-Saga



## RonjaBlei (30. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghost in the Shell: Filmkritik zu Rupert Sanders Sci-Fi-Saga* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghost in the Shell: Filmkritik zu Rupert Sanders Sci-Fi-Saga*


----------



## Spiritogre (30. März 2017)

Klingt doch gut, werde über Ostern dann wahrscheinlich tatsächlich mal wieder ins Kino gehen (mein letzter Film im Kino war tatsächlich Pacific Rift).


----------



## MasterBruin (30. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut, werde über Ostern dann wahrscheinlich tatsächlich mal wieder ins Kino gehen (mein letzter Film im Kino war tatsächlich Pacific Rift).



Rim. Pacific Rim ;D


----------



## Phobinator (30. März 2017)

Die Frage, die alle am brennensten interessiert:

Hat der Rupert Sanders wieder mit seiner Hauptdarstellerin rumgemacht?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. März 2017)

MasterBruin schrieb:


> Rim. Pacific Rim ;D


Ah ja, richtig, hatte den Film halt schon wieder ziemlich aus meinem Gedächntis gestrichen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2017)

Storytechnisch sollte ja eigentlich nichts schief gehen können, da der Film eine 1:1-Umsetzung des Animes ist. 

Ob Scarlett Johansson als Major punktet, wird sich zeigen. Aber ich fand sie in den Marvel-Filmen schon gut besetzt, ernsthaft und ruhig, aber immer mal mit nem lockeren Spruch auf den Lippen. 

Visuell zumindest scheint der Film der Vorlage wohl auf jedenfall gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. März 2017)

Der Film ist gerade keine 1 zu 1 Umsetzung des Animes sondern liefert eine eigene Geschichte mit Versatzstücken aus den Anime Filmen, d.h. es gibt ein paar ikonische Szenen.


----------



## Fumblefinger (31. März 2017)

Ich kann mich mit der Besetzung nicht ansatzweise anfreunden. Die für mich wichtigsten Rollen Kusanagi und Batou sind für mein Empfinden schrecklich besetzt. Kusanagi ist im Original eine hagere Gestalt, dennoch mit ihren Reizen. Frau Johansson wirkt dagegen etwas mopsig, vielleicht dadurch sogar etwas unfreiwillig komisch, was mir gar nicht in den Kram passt. Katastrophal ist Batou besetzt. Dieses Würstchen kann nicht ansatzweise die Präsenz aus dem Original verkörpern. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Ron Perlman eine exzellente Wahl gewesen. Aber nicht so. Sorry. Setzen, 6.


----------



## Exar-K (31. März 2017)

Die Besetzung finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm.

Die bisherigen Kritiken besagen, dass der Film optisch zu überzeugen weiß und das Original gut einfängt.
Inhaltlich soll er aber relativ weichgespült sein und trotz seiner längeren Laufzeit nicht die Tiefe der Vorlage erreichen.
Viele der Themen, die Ghost in the Shell ausmachen, sollen gar nicht mehr, oder nur am Rande enthalten sein.

Im Prinzip deckt sich das mit meinen Erwartungen, dennoch werde ich der Sache demnächst eine Chance geben.


Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert, ist die Aussage in dieser Kritik hier, Rupert Sanders sei ein guter Regisseur.
Außer dem ziemlich durchwachsenen Snow White hat der gute Mann keine anderen Filme gedreht.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. März 2017)

Eigentlich ein Widerspruch: Aus einem 2D Anime (und Manga) mit tiefgründiger Story wird ein eher sehr flacher 3D - Film!


----------



## CyBexBln (1. April 2017)

War gestern im Kino und ich fand schon, das es eine ziemliche 1:1 Kopie mit leichten Abwandlungen war. Natürlich etwas verständlicher durch einfachere Dialoge rüber gebracht, damit wir Europäer und Amerikaner die Story überhaupt verstehen. 

Aber ich habe ihn gerne gesehen und fand mich gut unterhalten. Würde auch noch ein 2. mal ins Kino gehen, um noch mehr Details aufzunehmen. Dann mit normalen 2D, gestern habe ich mir die IMAX3D Version gegönnt. Aber das Original Manga habe ich ja auch mehrfach gesehen...


----------



## Gast201803192 (1. April 2017)

Zurück aus dem Kino. Ich bin schon einigermaßen enttäuscht. Der Anime hat mich schon 1996 begeistern können (Als einziger Teil der Reihe!) aber der Film auf den ich so viel Hoffnung gelegt habe funktioniert als Gesamtwerk einfach nicht für mich. Mein Vater war begeistert jedoch kennt er den Anime nicht.
Die ikonischen Szenen sind Top auch wenn sie leicht abgewandelt sind was aber nicht tragisch ist. Die eigenständige Handlung ist einfach nur flach und langweilig. Die Darsteller passen sehr gut in ihre Rollen aber es scheitert einfach an der brutal lahmen Handlung. Sie versucht sich zwar ein bisschen in Richtung Anime zu orientieren aber versagt einfach.
Der Film plätschert serh belanglos vor sich hin und wird nur ab und zu durch 6 Action Szenen aufgelockert die aber immer nur kurz sind und auch aus dem Anime bekannt sind.

3D ist soweit nicht vorhanden bis auf 2/3 kleine CGI Szenen aber auch hier nichts weltbewegendes (Hier vielen dank an die Jammerlappen die sich immer über Popout Effekte wie in Fluch der Karibik 4 beschwert haben D: ). 

Man kann sich das ganze mal angesehen haben sollte aber keine Erwartungen in den Film stecken sonst wird man wie ich von einer Handlung enttäuscht die mit Anlauf gegen die Wand gefahren wird. Man darf ja die Gehirne der Menschen im Jahr 2017 nicht überfordern -.-


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (1. April 2017)

CyBexBln schrieb:


> War gestern im Kino und ich fand schon, das es eine ziemliche 1:1 Kopie mit leichten Abwandlungen war. Natürlich etwas verständlicher durch einfachere Dialoge rüber gebracht, damit wir Europäer und Amerikaner die Story überhaupt verstehen.
> 
> Aber ich habe ihn gerne gesehen und fand mich gut unterhalten. Würde auch noch ein 2. mal ins Kino gehen, um noch mehr Details aufzunehmen. Dann mit normalen 2D, gestern habe ich mir die IMAX3D Version gegönnt. Aber das Original Manga habe ich ja auch mehrfach gesehen...


Nun - Mangas lesen, Animes sehen 

Das Original war halt auch dadurch interessant, weil es vom Gegensatz lebte: Ist der Major noch menschlich, wenn von ihr neben dem menschlichen Verstand nicht mehr viel übrig ist? Andererseits, kann der Puppet Master als künstliche Intelligenz ein "echtes" Bewußtsein entwickelt haben?


----------



## CyBexBln (1. April 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nun - Mangas lesen, Animes sehen
> 
> Das Original war halt auch dadurch interessant, weil es vom Gegensatz lebte: Ist der Major noch menschlich, wenn von ihr neben dem menschlichen Verstand nicht mehr viel übrig ist? Andererseits, kann der Puppet Master als künstliche Intelligenz ein "echtes" Bewußtsein entwickelt haben?



Ich habe sogar früher Mangas gelesen, aber leider nicht GitS, kenne dafür die Akira (der soll doch auch noch als Real Film kommen, oder?), Appleseed und ein paar andere gelesen.. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, ich bin eher Fan von Amerikanischen und Französischen Comic Zeichner. Aber keine Superhelden. Mein Lieblings Anime/Zeichentrickfilm Alltime ist Heavy Metal, der ja aus kurz Geschichten von genau solchen Autoren besteht.. Aber ich habe schon eine kleine Comic Sammlung.. 

Und ich habe den Anime GitS geliebt, nur die Serie hab ich irgendwie nie wirklich sehen wollen. Hab ihn auch erst vor einem halben Jahr wieder gesehen als ich ihn meiner Freundin gezeigt habe, um sie auf diesen Kino besuch vorzubereiten.. 

Ich sehe es ja, das er etwas weichgespült ist, um vermutlich ein breiteres Publikum zu erreichen. Aber scheinbar sind diejenigen die den Film vorher nicht kannten noch mehr enttäuscht, als Leute die den Anime liebten. Und ich fühlte mich einfach gut unterhalten.

@Rachlust:
Und ich fand die 3D Effekte nicht schlecht. Habe relativ weit vorne gesessen und besonders bei den Stadtansichten kam die tiefe gut rüber. Unser Berliner IMAX hat aber auch einen 4k-Laserprojektor.


----------

